# Como medir la capacitancia con un multimetro?



## bgarmol (Nov 1, 2006)

Saludos a todos los amigos del foro.

Tengo un problema de condensadores, estoy montando una radio mediante un curso a distancia, pero los que me han mandado no se corresponden con los del manual. 

El polímetro que yo tengo no debe ser muy bueno porque no me mide los condensadores que tengo. Y la medición que hago es correcta, ahí no hay problema, pero los parámetros del medidor no deben ser los propios para hacer la medida correspondiente.

¿Existe algo o alguna manera para que yo averigüe que capacidad tienen los condensadores que poseo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elmasvital (Nov 1, 2006)

existen dos formas de medir condensadores... una es con un polimetro que permita medir capacidades (ya debe ser un polimetro con algo de calidad) y otra es mediante la medida del esr (resistencia equivalente serie) del condensador... tambien con otro aparato especifico para esto...

asi que no te queda otra


----------



## bgarmol (Nov 2, 2006)

¿¿Pero no existe un aparato de medida especifico que mida capacidad que no sea el polimetro??

Y aparte de esto, ¿cómo mido la resistencia equivalente serie que me has explicado?


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 3, 2006)

hola creo que se utiliza un capacimetro pero no se como mide saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola bgarmol

Te recomiendo que visites la seccion de "Documentacion, Circuitos y esquemas" ahi se encuentra un tema llamado "Prueba de Componentes Pasivos"

Link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-pasivos-12/

Ahi nuestro amigo Li-ion expone como medir un condensador con ohmetro y capacimetro (Si es que tu tester lo tiene integrado)

Tambien nos deja un link para hacer mediciones de condensadores mediante ESR...

Revisalo de seguro te interesara...

Saludos...


----------



## internete (Jun 5, 2008)

Una manera de medir condensadores grandes con un simple polimetro,
consiste en medir el tiempo que tarda en cargarse. 

Se parte del condensador totalmente descargado y se mide el tiempo (T) que
tarda en cargarse al 90% del potencial, a traves de una resistencia R.

La capacidad entonces es:

            T
C = ---------
       2.3 * R

Esto es aproximado, y solo sirve para condensadores grandes, con una
resistencia muy grande (de 1 Megohmio por lo menos), para que el tiempo de
carga sea medible a mano con un cronometro...

Sirve para condensadores de mas de un microfaradio, e insisto solo es aproximado.

2.3 es el menos logaritmo neperiano de 0.1, la formula sale de la funcion de
carga del condensador en el tiempo.

Por ejemplo, con R = 1 MOhm, V = 10 Voltios, un condensador de 1 uF tardará
2.3 segundos en coger 9 voltios de potencial. 

Un condensador de 10 uF tardará 23 segundos en ponerse a 9 voltios...

¡Digo!

Nota: Tener en cuenta la caida de tension en la R. 

Otra forma aun mas facil, es medir intensidad con el polimetro. La intensidad que circula
en la carga del condensador decrece exponencialmente, y tarda un tiempo 
T=R*C en disminuir a aproximadamente un tercio de su valor inicial.

(1/e es aproximadamente un tercio)

De forma que un procedimiento para medir capacidades consiste en conectar
entre la fuente y el condensador una resistencia grande (de un megohmio
por ejemplo), y un amperimetro (en la escala de microamperios).

Se cuenta el tiempo (en segundos) que tarda en reducirse la corriente a un tercio 
de su valor inicial (el que sea), y los segundos nos dan los microfaradios del
condensador. Evidentemente tampoco vale para condensadores mas pequeños
de un uF, porque no hay quien mida a ojimetro tiempos menores de un segundo...

internete
1234567


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 9, 2008)

Antes de medir, cualquier capacitor en el capacímetro, hay que asegurarse que está completamente descargado. La lectura obtenida es la correcta, varía con la humedad ambiental y hasta un 20% de error respecto al valor nominal es aceptable.
Tenía un compañero que quemó los 3 polímetros de la facultad con condensadores cargados. Ahora es profesor de esa misma facultad, así que cuidense de prestarle el polímetro al profesor. Por lo tanto, como siempre: La "bici", la "mina" y el "tester" NO-SE-PRES-TAN.
Otra forma de saber el valor es leyendo el código de 3 dígitos te tiene en su cara.


----------



## internete (Jun 9, 2008)

Yo he "quemado" practicamente todos los polimetros que cayeron en mis manos,
hasta que descubri como "arreglarlos". 

Normalmente los polimetros se estropean cuando estan en posicion de amperimetro,
y se les suministra mas corriente de la que aceptan segun la escala en la que esten.

Por ejemplo: La manera mas rapida de cargarse el polimetro es ponerlo en microamperios
en paralelo con la fuente. Puesto que en este caso la corriente que circula es enorme
(ya que el amperimetro apenas tiene resistencia interna), el polimetro se "quema".

Pero lo curioso del asunto es que, como esto es un error muy frecuente, la mayoria de los
fabricantes de polimetros disponen un fusible interno, en serie con el amperimetro. 
Este fusible suele tener un valor de ruptura de 1 amperio, y es muy facilmente sustituible: 

Se desmonta el polimetro, se des-suelda el fusible, se pone otro y a correr...
Si no tienes otro fusible, puedes simplemente escoger un solo pelo de un cable cualquiera
y soldarlo por las bravas en lugar del fusible (de hecho el fusible no es mas que un cable
de seccion muy pequeña calculada convenientemente).

internete
1234567

PD: Tambien se puede cascar el modo voltimetro si lo ponemos en posicion de medir
pocos voltios-continua y le metemos muchos mas voltios (por ejemplo alterna 220 V). En este
caso pueden pasar dos cosas: Que la resistencia interna enorme se queme, o que el diodo
en serie reciba mas corriente de la nominal, en cuyo caso ¡se pondria a emitir luz como
un led al estar polarizado inversamente!... (creo, aunque no me hagan mucho caso)...

Pero cascar el voltimetro es muchisimo mas dificil que el amperimetro. En realidad el
polimetro tipico, con sus tres funciones (medir voltios, medir amperios y medir ohmios),
no es mas que un amperimetro con un poco de circuiteria interna adicional:

- Si se han de medir amperios se usa el amperimetro directamente. (Esto es lo que suele
cascar si se pone en paralelo con la fuente, en lugar de en serie y con alguna resistencia
de carga que disipe energia).

- Si se han de medir voltios, se pone el amperimetro (internamente) en serie con una
gran resistencia y se aplica la ley de ohm para calcular la caida de tension en esta resistencia.

- Si se han de medir ohmios, se pone en paralelo (internamente) una resistencia de valor
conocido en paralelo con el amperimetro, y puesto que la pila interna tiene un potencial
conocido, midiendo la corriente externa se puede averiguar el valor de la resistencia externa a
medir, con la formula de resistencias en paralelo (inversa de la resistencia total es igual
a la suma de las inversas de las resistencias parciales).

En realidad, el conmutador de modos del polimetro no hace mas que cambiar estos tipos
de circuitos internos, basados todos en el amperimetro...

Realmente el componente mas caro de un polimetro es el display de cristal liquido, y este
tambien suele estar bien protegido y es muy dificil cargarselo con electricidad... 

¡ Aunque se puede romper facilmente con un martillo !

Eso si, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el anterior comentario: 

La mujer, el coche y el tester no se prestan...

(Sobre todo la primera... disculpenme las feminas por este comentario excesivamente posesivo, que no es machista sino enamorado...)


----------



## internete (Jun 9, 2008)

Los polimetros mas sofisticados (con modos para medir capacidades o inductancias por ejemplo), internamente usan algun tipo de circuito puente. 

Un circuito puente es aquel en el que "dos ramas de un rombo se disputan la corriente". En cada rama del rombo hay dos componentes: Total 4 componentes. 

Combinando elementos fijos conocidos, variables conocidos y elementos desconocidos, y poniendo un voltimetro central, se puede determinar el valor de los componentes desconocidos (variando los variables hasta encontrar el equilibrio de las ramas) por medio 
de formulas simples.

http://web.frm.utn.edu.ar/medidase1/practicos/puentes_corriente_alterna.pdf

El montaje mas sencillo para medir capacidades (a partir de un condensador de capacidad
conocida, una resistencia conocida y otra variable) es el puente de Sauty que se ilustra
en el enlace anterior. Solo hay que variar la resistencia variable hasta que el voltimetro
indique cero voltios, y luego sacar la resistencia variable, medirla y aplicar la formula.


internete
1234567

PD: Un tester caro sale mas caro que montarse uno mismo estos puentes,
y aprender a usar las formulas para medir lo que haya que medir.

No mas caro en dinero, sino mas caro en ignorancia/conocimiento. Si uno se
monta los puentes en casa, ademas de pasar el rato y ahorrarse dinero, aprende 
mucho mas... Y el resultado vale para toda la vida...

... ¡Siempre con el riesgo de cascar algun polimetro barato por despiste!

(Cosa que ocurre hasta en las mejores familias...)


----------



## boxo15 (May 29, 2009)

hola camaradas necesito su ayuda como probar si un capacitor ceramico esta funcionando tengo solamente un multimetro


----------



## luisgrillo (May 29, 2009)

lo puedes medir con la funcion de ohmetro( medidor de resistencias) y checar que el capacitor te marca resistencia infinita.

si el multimetro marca con las puntas abiertas algun valor ese mismo valor debe de estar cuando midas el capacitor.


Osea, el capacitor debe de estar "abierto"


----------



## micho300 (May 31, 2009)

prueba con el  valor mas alto de ohmiaje  x100k ò x10k y si esta bien entonces la aguja  se movera y luego regresara  
as la prueba y luego comentas que paso, deberias  decirme de que valor es el capacitor


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Jul 10, 2009)

me podrían decir como saber si un capacitor todavia sirve o funciona?
porque he leido que se puede hacer midiendolo con el multimetro colocandolo en la resistencia y otro con multimetros que tienen capacitancia?
me podrian explicar esos dos metodos o con otros...
gracias...


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

si el multímetro mide capacitancia, midela directamente y ve si concuerda con el valor del capacitor, generalmente su valor es un poco mas alto pero no mas bajo

con lo de la resistencia supongo que es medir continuidad, si el capacitor tiene continuidad, esta dañado


----------



## mabauti (Jul 10, 2009)

si es electrolitico, checa las respectivas polaridades


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 10, 2009)

Todo poderoso li-ion creo un tema en el que se explica como medir algunos componentes:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-pasivos-12/
Saludos


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 20, 2010)

Un capacitor polarizado lo saque de la placa donde estaba soldado y lo pruebo en la escala de 1ohm, segun una tabla que encontre en internet( lo estoy midiendo con un multimetro analogo) y me esta dando continuidad segun lo que lei solo me tiene que mover la aguja lo que necesito saber si esta dañado este capacitor


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 20, 2010)

Si tiene continuidad, esta en corto. No entendi que es lo que leiste...¿?


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 20, 2010)

un articulo de como se tiene que medir un capacitor con un multimetro analogo

ahora te pregunto que tan confiable es la medicion con un multimetro analogo ya que no cuento con un capacimetro


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2010)

jrg06 dijo:


> . . . ahora te pregunto que tan confiable es la medicion con un multimetro analogo ya que no cuento con un capacimetro



El metodo del ohmetro que citas, solo sirve para conocer el estado del componente (bueno, corto, abierto) y requiere de practica.
El capacimetro entrega el valor de la capacidad del componente.


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 20, 2010)

mmm.....me dieron una tabla para distintos valores que supuestamente para capacitores mayores de 220 microfaradio se utiliza la escala de un ohm pero me al medirlo me da un pitido  un solo pitido de continuidad y la aguja del multimetro no se mueve, pero si la mido en la escala de 10 ohm el capacitor se me carga y se me descarga he alli mi duda si es confiable

alguien tiene una respuesta para esto


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2010)

jrg06 dijo:


> . . . tabla para distintos valores que supuestamente para capacitores mayores de 220 microfaradio . . .
> . . . al medirlo me da un pitido  un solo  pitido de continuidad y la aguja del multimetro no se mueve . . .



¿Cuales eran las caracteristicas del multimetro que usaron para hacer la tabla?.
¿Seguro que esta midiendo _*resistencia*_ y no es continuidad?.
Si se le pierde la "tablita", ¿que va hacer?. 

El metodo del ohmetro se aprende _*practicando*_; si va usar la tabla como referencia, entonces consiga un ohmetro igual al que usaron para realizar la tabla.


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 20, 2010)

lo que dan es una tabla general pero si resolvi y tenian razon el capacitor estaba en corto lo cambie y la UPS ya esta funcionando bien gracias............. creo tener una mejor definicion ahora


----------



## essayer (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola, necesito ayuda para medir el valor de un condensador. Tengo un multímetro como este: 



y quiero medir el valor de un condensador como este: 



En el condensador pone el siguiente código, que yo no sé interpretar: 

8 F 9
10 1k

Es la primera vez que uso un aparato como este, así que no sé ni donde tengo que colocar los bornes. Espero que me podáis echar una mano.

Saludos


----------



## dpe (Dic 28, 2010)

Pero que valor en concreto quieres medir?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2010)

Ese tester *no mide *capacitores.


----------



## jorger (Dic 28, 2010)

essayer dijo:


> Hola, necesito ayuda para medir el valor de un condensador. Tengo un multímetro como este:
> ......
> 
> 
> ...


 
Para emepzar, el multímetro que tienes es uno normal de toda la vida, que no sirve para medir capacidad de condensadores.

Segundo, ese condensador tiene un código, que es el que has escrito antes.
''101'' si no me equivoco son 100pF, o lo que es lo mismo, 0.0001uF.
La 'K' es al tolerancia del condensador (hasta donde yo se).

Busca en google ''código 103 de condensadores'' o algo similar.En la mayoría de las páginas que encuentres te explicarán ese dichoso código de 101, 102, 222, 104, etc.

EDIT: te me has adelantado Eduardo jeje
Saludos!.


----------



## Alex_smiley (Dic 28, 2010)

Creo que no puedes medir la capacidad directamente con ese multimetro, hay algunos que si traen para medir capacidades.
Lo que deberías hacer es un circuito RC y mediante un osciloscopio medir el tiempo de establecimiento y de esa manera puedes calcular el valor de la capacidad.

Igual aqui te dejo una pagina donde quiza puedas deducir que quieren decir esos números en el capacitor (yo nunca pude entenderlos jaja)

http://www.info-ab.uclm.es/labelec/solar/Componentes/condensadoresIdent.htm


----------



## jorger (Dic 28, 2010)

Alex_smiley dijo:


> Creo que no puedes medir la capacidad directamente con ese multimetro, hay algunos que si traen para medir capacidades.
> Lo que deberías hacer es un circuito RC y mediante un osciloscopio medir el tiempo de establecimiento y de esa manera puedes calcular el valor de la capacidad.
> 
> Igual aqui te dejo una pagina donde quiza puedas deducir que quieren decir esos números en el capacitor (yo nunca pude entenderlos jaja)
> ...


 
Pero el condensador tiene un código que se descifra fácilmente y es más fácil hacer eso antes que todo lo que planteas, lo he explicado más arriba.

Dejo aquí la página donde explica el código numérico (también explica el de colores): http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_codigocolores_condensadores.asp

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 28, 2010)

essayer dijo:


> Hola, necesito ayuda para medir el valor de un condensador. Tengo un multímetro como este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estimado...en tono humoristico te digo que, hasta donde sè, los bornes ya los ha puesto el fabricante...Entiendo que te refieres a que no sabes en que BORNES conectar de las puntas ,no ?

Lo que no me cuadra es que , la foto del  capacitor que muestras,parece de poliester y es raro encontrar 100 pf en poliester.
Salvo que sea 100pf - en 7kv de aislaciòn !!!!
Podria ser de 0.1 uf con una notaciòn un poco rara tambien.
Yo tomaria un trafo de alterna de 12VAC y a traves de 1000 ohms en serie ,lo compararia con uno de 0.1 uf y mediria con ese tester la tensiòn , al menos tendria una idea de para donde va la cosa !!!!   Saludos.


----------



## essayer (Dic 28, 2010)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. El tema ha surgido porque hice un pedido a una tienda alemana y uno de los componentes que pedí fue este: http://www.musikding.de/product_info.php/info/p1835_ECQ-B-100pF-50V.html

Pero la imagen que ponen de ese condensador no se corresponde con el que me han enviado. Ya sé que a veces en tiendas online el producto que aparece en la foto no es igual que el que te mandan, pero quería asegurarme antes de empezar el montaje. 

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 28, 2010)

essayer dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. El tema ha surgido porque hice un pedido a una tienda alemana y uno de los componentes que pedí fue este: http://www.musikding.de/product_info.php/info/p1835_ECQ-B-100pF-50V.html


 
:enfadado:
Entonces para qué nos pides el valor del condensador si te lo ponen en la misma página?
pone ''100pF 50v''
Nos has hecho perder el tiempo.
Cómo pediste un condensador si nisiquiera sabías de qué valor era?

....


----------



## essayer (Dic 28, 2010)

A ver, jorger, no te enfades. He preguntado porque no estaba seguro de que el condensador que me han mandado tuviera el valor del que yo pedí ya que la foto que aparece en la página no se corresponde con el que me ha llegado a mí y pensaba que podría haber sido un error de la persona que preparó el paquete, por eso quería medirlo yo mismo, para asegurarme y también para aprender un poco. 
Espero que no lo tomes como pérdida de tiempo, a mí me ha servido la ayuda y la agradezco mucho.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 28, 2010)

essayer dijo:


> A ver, jorger, no te enfades. He preguntado porque no estaba seguro de que el condensador que me han mandado tuviera el valor del que yo pedí ya que la foto que aparece en la página no se corresponde con el que me ha llegado a mí y pensaba que podría haber sido un error de la persona que preparó el paquete, por eso quería medirlo yo mismo, para asegurarme y también para aprender un poco.
> Espero que no lo tomes como pérdida de tiempo, a mí me ha servido la ayuda y la agradezco mucho.
> 
> Saludos


Entonces perdón 
Bueno, el condensador que te han dado no es igual al de la foto, pero el tamaño es similar?
Además el código que tiene corresponde a un condensador de 100pF (código 101).
La K es la tolarencia del +/-10%.

Saludos, y perdón por haberme puesto así.


----------



## essayer (Dic 28, 2010)

Nada, no te preocupes, bastante paciencia tienes ; )
Sí, el tamaño y la forma es igual, pero el código que viene impreso es distinto y como no tengo experiencia en estos temas quería asegurarme. 
En la foto de la web pone B F 1 y en el que me han mandado a mí pone B F 9 y abajo me parece leer 18 1K y en el mío pone 10 1K, aunque ahora lo estoy mirando otra vez y ese 8 que había leído al principio podría ser un 0. No se distingue muy bien al ampliar la foto.
En fin, una duda de novato.

Gracias de nuevo. Saludos


----------



## glew (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola queria hacerles una consulta

TEngo el siguiente multimetro que segun especifica en internet puede medir capacitores

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/...ighTec_201107-201112/011-152.jpg?t=1325259915

El capacitor en cuestion es uno ceramico del siguiente estilo

http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20107/China_SMD_Chip_Capacitor20107221413297.jpg

mi pregunta es donde ubicar el cable rojo y negro y en que posicion el multimetro ya que lei en internet pero no me funicona.

muchas gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2013)

Debes conocer los rangos de medida de tu multimetro, algunos no miden por debajo de 1uF, segun veo tu Tester la escala mas baja es 20nF, y como su display es de 3 1/2 disgitos en esa escala el valor minimo leido serian 10 picos, mmmmmm si es de menos de 10 picos no lo leera ademas se suma la capacitancia de las puntas y te sube el valor, por otro lado  probaste cambiar de escala, comenzar en la mas baja e ir subiendo???  yo he visto de esos condensadores de hasta 1mF, probar mi amigo, solo eso te resta, chauuuu


----------



## josemaX (Feb 21, 2013)

El cable negro en el 3er conector (COM) y el rojo en el 4º, no veo como va marcado, pero pondrá Ω / V o algo así o mas o menos cosas, pero el 4º

Luego una punta a cada lado del condensador, si es polarizado la roja al + y la negra al -, si no lo es, da igual.


----------



## alejo278 (Feb 21, 2013)

si el valor del condensador es muy bajo y no lo puede leer el multimetro, puedes colocar un condensador de valor bajoque utilizaras como referencia (preferiblemente en pF) y en tu caso pones la escala mas baja que segun veo es 20n y mides el valor del capacitor que utilizaras de referencia y luego pones el capacitor a medir en paralelo con el de referencia y a la medida obtenida le restas el vlalor del capacitor de referencia y asi tendras el valor del capacitor bajo prueba.


----------



## KILLER7 (Feb 21, 2013)

La punta negra va siempre en el COM. La roja ponela en donde dice CxºC ( calculo que esa C es de capacitancia y grados centigrados ) o si no en la V Ω .

En llave selectora la parte función de capacitancia esta señalada con F. Selecciona 20nF si no marca nada subí a 200nF. Por lo de la foto parece un capacitor smd 1206 de poca capacidad.

A los capacitores antes de medirlos hay q descargarlos


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 25, 2017)

Tengo un multímetro analógico de unos 40 años de antigüedad que guardo como una reliquia pero que aún uso por su perfecto funcionamento.

Tiene dos escalas para medir condensadores que nunca he utilizado ya que, según leí en las instrucciones (que ahora no sé dónde las tengo), hacía falta un transformador de 100v y otro de 10v, cada uno para usar una escala.

El secundario de ese transformador se pone en serie con el condensador y con el polímetro y, con el selector en 100VAC ó 10VAC (según correspondiera la tensión del trafo) se miden los microfaradios directamente en las escalas indicadas (ver foto adjunta).

Nunca busqué trafos de esos valores, entre otras cosas porque supongo que el valor que ofrecen las escalas estará basado en la ESR del condensador, el voltaje y la frecuencia, por lo que tiene que existir una fórmula para convertir ese valor medido cuando lo que se usa es una corriente alterna de otro voltaje (p.ej. el propio de la red, en mi caso 230v).

¿Alguien sabe qué fórmula debo aplicar para convertir el valor de la escala en el correcto cuando aplico una tensión distinta?

Cualquier otra aportación para un mejor conocimiento y aprovechamiento del polímetro será bienvenida. (Tiene una escala de decibelios que tampoco sé usar).

(En la foto que adjunto la imagen se ve distorsionada ya que está hecha con el móvil a través de una gran lupa.
Aquí hay uno similar: https://onlineveilingmeester.nl/de/veilingen/1098/kavels/123 ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2017)

Fijate aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/medir-capacitores-sin-capacimetro-47810/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/necesito-sugerencia-capacimetro-casero-21488/#post1035412


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 30, 2017)

He probado el sistema de medir un condensador en serie con la red y voltímetro. Es uno electrolítico de 100microF/400v, y la tensión ha ido bajando hasta 104v y a partir de ahí ya empezado a subir lentamente. Ahora está ya en 130v.

Si a 104v le aplico la fórmula de C=E/0,06 (por redondear) que viene en uno de esos enlaces, me salen 1733 microF, lo cual está muy lejos de su valor nominal.

¿Alguna idea que explique esta discrepancia?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2017)

Si mal no recuerdo la escala no es para medir por encima del uF, sino valores inferiores, muchos testers de esa época traian esa posibilidad y en su manual estaban las instrucciones para realizar tales medidas


----------



## Escorpiuser (Abr 30, 2017)

Como se ve en mi última foto, ahí no estoy utilizando el viejo tester sino uno chino normal, con la fórmula deducida por tí en este comentario. Ahí hablabas de condensadores de motores eléctricos, así que supongo que serán de cierta capacidad. El que he probado ha sido aleatoriamente de ese valor (100µF) porque soportaba 400v. Creo que procede una TV de CRT.

Al conectar a la red, el voltaje medido por el tester ha ido bajando hasta 104v, y luego ha "rebotado" desde ese valor. En el momento de hacer la foto ya ha llegado a 120v (luego sigue subiendo lentamente. A 130v lo he desconectado de la red).

Enchufándolo directamente a la red, he comprobado que se queda cargado y al medirlo con el polímetro en voltaje 250VDC tiene unos 200v y se va descargando bastante rápido, supongo que a través de las puntas del polímetro.

Seguiré haciendo pruebas con otros montajes y condensadores y ya os cuento.


----------

